# Ouachita/Cajun Riviera Trial Info



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Though we have several motels listed on the trial premium, I'm suggesting that those attending the trial look into staying at America's Best Value Inn for two reasons;
First, of the Opelousas area motels, ABVI has the best dog airing area by far.
Second, the nightly room rates is about $70. compared to the Best Western and Holiday Inn at about $110. per night.

America's Best Value Inn 337 948 9500 (exit at the Harry Guilbeau exit off I-49 just south of Opelousas. The motel is about 20 miles from the trial grounds.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Any callbacks from the Derby or Open?

M


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

The first series of the Open was very difficult, but not unfair. First bird down was long in the middle, retired against a treeline. Then came the left bird, thrown into cover with the gunner beside a tall snag, also retired. The right hand flier was the go bird. Dogs had to traverse a canal on the way to all the birds. The flier gunners sat down after shooting and were "retired" behind tall vegetation when the dog came up out of the canal. There was a large (and I mean vast) clean smooth meadow between the first and second birds that was more inviting than the treeline or cover and many dogs were lost or had large hunts in the no-man's land between those marks. About a 50% pick up rate. Very good bird placement and use of the terrain. 24 called back to the land blind in the morning:2 4 5 6 9 10 16 17 18 23 24 26 29 30 32 33 37 38 43 45 50 51 55.

I had reservations at the America's Best Inn. When I drove up the building and parking lot were dark and there were not many vehicles. Kind of spooky. I went inside and it was as spooky as the outside. I asked to see a room and was told that I could not see a room until I had checked in. Finally after much cajoling, the clerk took me to look at a room, but she was unable to get her key to work in the two she tried to show me, I left and went to the Holiday Inn. I don't mind a hotel that is not 4 stars, but I can't do creepy. With all the money this game costs, I would have felt silly saving $20 a night if my dogs or vehicle were gone the next morning.

Cozy at the Holiday Inn regards,


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> I can't do creepy


Geez Tom, where's your Halloween spirt?


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Tom-

Thanks so much for such a detailed update-as well as callbacks. I don't have a dog there, but am interested in a few.

Probably a good thing you chose not to check into the Bates Motel  Good luck with your dogs!

M


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open results:

1st Quick O/Broyles H/Smith
2nd Ben Vallin
3rd Bayou Teche Miah O/H Ritter 
4th Ethel O/Kammerer H/ Brasseaux

Don't know RJ or Jams

12 back to the Am water blind on Sunday morning:
2 4 13 18 18 20 23 26 27 30 32 33


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Americas Best Value Inn isn't that bad! Besides, we worked the judges so hard, they could have slept anywhere. But, next trial, we'll but them up at the Holiday Inn. Just trying to save a little dough, not knowing how much out-of-pocket putting on this trial was going to cost.

Big Congrats to FC AFC Quick qualifying for the National. Mark and Quick will be on a plane flying to the Gold Coast this week. Quick has been on a roll this Fall and will be one of my EE.net Pick'em choices.

Amateur will be running the water blind this morning.

The CRFTC is fortunate to have the judges we have and their efforts, experience and time are well appriciated!

Shayne, give me a hollar when you can, I haver a FTS question for you.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Mark and Joe ! Good luck at the nationals.Please make my Raven a NFC Daughter!!!!!!


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Am Results

1st Anna - Ken Robbins
2nd JR - Sharon Gierman
3rd Nike - Danny Martin
4th Wizard - Gerard Rozas
RJ Bull - Danny Widner
Jam - April - Richard Bass


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats on the 4th Gerard and Wizard!

FOM


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

all right JR Chili said to tell you good job DAD.

Congrats Sharon and Hal.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Am Results
> 
> 1st Anna - Ken Robbins
> 2nd JR - Sharon Gierman
> ...


Congrats to Ken & Anna!!!!!!

Also, congrats to Sharon with JR and.... Dan with Bull!!!!!!

Way to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats to all!!! I shot for the first series ....and that was some well placed falls.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

As the Secretary/Field Trial Secretary of the Cajun Riviera FTC, we want to thank all the judges for sharing their time, experience and love of the game. There was a lot of flying and driving to the trial for some of them and we appreciate thier commitment.

Second, we want to thank all those that contributed to helping. Marshalls, gunners, bird throwers, and lunch providers. I hope I haven't left anyone out.

Finally, we want to thank the contestants for supporting the club by entering and also by purchasing Official CRFTC caps! Hope that y'all enjoyed our trial.

I'll have the results posted on ee.net later this morning.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Mr. Booty:

It was a very enjoyable weekend---great weather, great tests, and great folks. The only thing I could think of to improve it was if had a placement ribbon on my rearview mirror when I left. Maybe next time.

It was a great trial. The Steak Lafitte at the Steamboat was outstanding!

Tom


----------



## KPR's Texas Retrievers (May 2, 2004)

Anna and I want to thank all of club members, bird throwers, bird planters, flyer shooter and grounds help for all of the hard work that went in to the trial. As Tom said he weather was great, the tests were excellent and the challenge to all of the dogs and handlers could only be matched by a National event. Thank you one and all.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Ken is being very modest.

The tests were very challenging to the rest of us, but Ken and Anna made them look like a piece of cake. They simply crushed the rest of the field from the first series to the last. Really humbled a pretty good field of dogs.

It was a pleasure(and a pain) to watch them. 

BTW - I agree that Ed and Joe had one of the BEST Ams that I have run in many many years.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Ken is being very modest.
> 
> The tests were very challenging to the rest of us, but Ken and Anna made them look like a piece of cake. They simply crushed the rest of the field from the first series to the last. Really humbled a pretty good field of dogs.
> 
> ...


They did a wonderful job and so did the Open judges. I think they enjoyed themselves as well. I like the way the Am judges let everyone play and basicly didn't have to pencil whip any dogs. I thought the Open first and second series was the most creative use of the trial grounds yet. Didn't get to see the third and fourth series of the Open as I was too busy at the Am. 

Great judges make for great weekends!


----------



## Kenmc (Apr 11, 2005)

Frank, 
We had a great time! 

Congrats to Francis Landry on his Derby win!


----------

